# Dinosaur National Monument fire



## soggy_tortillas (Jul 22, 2014)

Also one by Juniper Canyon (contained) and one in Cross Mountain.
http://www.craigdailypress.com/news...ws-fight-3-northwest-colorado-fires-saturday/


----------



## wyosam (May 31, 2006)

We watched it blowing up yesterday on our way back to deerlodge to get shuttle cars. Wind was brutal- we left Jones hole early because we were expecting it, and luckily didn't see the worst of the wind until we were in split. Biggest winds I've ever seen on the water. Really glad we weren't in Rainbow park! 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Fishn (Apr 8, 2012)

http://www.craigdailypress.com/news...ly-18k-acres-wednesday-in-northwest-colorado/

60% contained - no new growth today. Some roads still closed. Highway 40 open.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------

